# My car...



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/felixx/200sx.html 

Im starting on the engine now...addeidn front strut bar and intake...then replacing the brakes and the exhaust. Will show pics soon once Im done.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE.....but how bout next time U pic a IDUNNO a maybe better location for your pics......lol  

Seriously a better background can do wonders.....try an open field or even an empty parking lot


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice tree


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice car! i like the background too!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

clean ride,nice shade ya got there.
Bydaway,what rims are those?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice ride, i agree about taking a pic with a different backround.  Oh yea, and it looks good spoilerless


----------

